# Victorian Home in sleepy Indiana town



## warrenj (Jan 2, 2008)

I am starting to remodel the dining room of my victorian home. I'm looking for design pictures or drawings of ceilings. Ceiling molding can be very impressive and I would like to get ideas or internet links to pictures for designs from you pro's out their.

Thanks!!


----------



## jkrodger (Jul 10, 2007)

I found these by doing a Google image search for Victorian crown molding


----------

